# Same Machines, Same Config = Different Results? (X2100+tg3)

## DNAspark99

Wow this one is a head scratcher.

2 SunFire X2100's. Awesome machines. We'll call them machineA & machineB. 

*ONLY* immediate difference is machineB has a dvd-rom drive, where machineA requires a usb-cdrom. 

Now, on to the problem. 

MachineA was setup first. RAID1, hardened kernel, etc etc. Nothing too unusual here, done this plenty of times, everything is up and running on machineA without issue. 

MachineB comes 2 weeks later. Duplicate hardware, so duplicate setup. Boot CD and install system as per the routine. 

Kernel time, emerge same source (sys-kernel/hardened-sources-2.6.16-r10) and pull the config from MachineA, build kernel, install, reboot.... 

Now, on MachineB, the network will NOT come up. Same hardware. Same kernel config. No worky. Manually setting up the interface, it can't even ping the router. No outstading errors in dmesg or syslog.

Hardware can't be the issue, the netcards work FINE with the livecd/tg3 module. MachineA works fine with the exact same config.

So, what should we take a look at first?

Heres lspci output:

MachineA:

```

00:00.0 Memory controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 Memory Controller (rev a3)

00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 ISA Bridge (rev a3)

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation CK804 SMBus (rev a2)

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 USB Controller (rev a2)

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 USB Controller (rev a3)

00:06.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 IDE (rev f2)

00:07.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 Serial ATA Controller (rev f3)

00:08.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 Serial ATA Controller (rev f3)

00:09.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCI Bridge (rev a2)

00:0a.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 Ethernet Controller (rev a3)

00:0b.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)

00:0c.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)

00:0d.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)

00:0e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage XL (rev 27)

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5721 Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 11)

```

MachineB:

```

00:00.0 Memory controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 Memory Controller (rev a3)

00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 ISA Bridge (rev a3)

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation CK804 SMBus (rev a2)

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 USB Controller (rev a2)

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 USB Controller (rev a3)

00:06.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 IDE (rev f2)

00:07.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 Serial ATA Controller (rev f3)

00:08.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 Serial ATA Controller (rev f3)

00:09.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCI Bridge (rev a2)

00:0a.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 Ethernet Controller (rev a3)

00:0b.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)

00:0c.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)

00:0d.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)

00:0e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage XL (rev 27)

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5721 Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 11)

```

So...ANY ideas would be appreciated. Let me know if you want to see kernel config (EXACT same for both machines, works on one, not the other..wtf), dmesg output, etc etc. Feedback please and thanks!

----------

## Arniepoo

Hi,

I don't know these machines but the first thing I thought of was that the bios configuration could be different between the machines. It's where I'd look first anyway.

Arnie

----------

## DNAspark99

Interesting suggestion: I'll poke around, however, keep in mind that when booting the LiveCD on MachineB, there is no issue bringing up the network, everything works as expected.

----------

## DNAspark99

dmesg output when booted from the livecd - and a working network:

```

Bootdata ok (command line is root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc dokeymap looptype=squashfs loop=/image.squashfs cdroot initrd=gentoo.igz BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo nox)

Linux version 2.6.15-gentoo-r5 (root@poseidon) (gcc version 3.4.4 (Gentoo 3.4.4-r1, ssp-3.4.4-1.0, pie-8.7.8)) #1 SMP Tue Feb 21 19:28:55 UTC 2006

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 0000000000098000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000098000 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001fee0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fee0000 - 000000001fee3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fee3000 - 000000001fef0000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fef0000 - 000000001ff00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

ACPI: RSDP (v000 SUNW                                  ) @ 0x00000000000f7b80

ACPI: RSDT (v001 SUNW   AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x000000001fee3040

ACPI: FADT (v001 SUNW   AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x000000001fee30c0

ACPI: SSDT (v001 PTLTD  POWERNOW 0x00000001  LTP 0x00000001) @ 0x000000001fee9180

ACPI: SRAT (v001 AMD    HAMMER   0x00000001 AMD  0x00000001) @ 0x000000001fee92c0

ACPI: MCFG (v001 SUNW   AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x000000001fee93c0

ACPI: MADT (v001 SUNW   AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x000000001fee90c0

ACPI: DSDT (v001 SUNW   AWRDACPI 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x0000000000000000

SRAT: PXM 0 -> APIC 0 -> Node 0

SRAT: Node 0 PXM 0 0-a0000

SRAT: Node 0 PXM 0 0-20000000

Using 63 for the hash shift.

Bootmem setup node 0 0000000000000000-000000001fee0000

On node 0 totalpages: 127802

  DMA zone: 2846 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 124956 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Normal zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:0

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:0

Nvidia board detected. Ignoring ACPI timer override.

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:7 APIC version 16

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 17, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 14 global_irq 14 high edge)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 15 global_irq 15 high edge)

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ14 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ15 used by override.

Setting APIC routing to flat

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 20000000 (gap: 1ff00000:c0100000)

Checking aperture...

CPU 0: aperture @ cbe8000000 size 32 MB

Aperture from northbridge cpu 0 too small (32 MB)

No AGP bridge found

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc dokeymap looptype=squashfs loop=/image.squashfs cdroot initrd=gentoo.igz BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo nox

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 65536 bytes)

time.c: Using 3.579545 MHz PM timer.

time.c: Detected 2010.346 MHz processor.

Speakup v-2.00 CVS: Wed Dec 21 14:36:03 EST 2005 : initialized

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 506376k/523136k available (2706k kernel code, 16344k reserved, 984k data, 212k init)

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4026.54 BogoMIPS (lpj=8053097)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 1024K (64 bytes/line)

CPU 0(1) -> Node 0 -> Core 0

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

Detected 12.564 MHz APIC timer.

Brought up 1 CPUs

time.c: Using PIT/TSC based timekeeping.

testing NMI watchdog ... OK.

checking if image is initramfs... it is

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using configuration type 1

PCI: Using MMCONFIG at e0000000

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050902

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Boot video device is 0000:01:05.0

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:09.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] (IRQs 3 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] (IRQs 3 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] (IRQs 3 *5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK5] (IRQs 3 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBA] (IRQs 3 5 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBB] (IRQs 3 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs *3 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LACI] (IRQs 3 5 *7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMCI] (IRQs 3 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs 3 *5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] (IRQs 3 5 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LIDE] (IRQs 3 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSID] (IRQs 3 5 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LFID] (IRQs 3 5 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LPCA] (IRQs 3 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC1] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC2] (IRQs 17) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] (IRQs 18) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] (IRQs 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC5] (IRQs *16), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCG] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCJ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCK] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCS] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCZ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSI] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSJ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCP] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 9 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI-DMA: Disabling IOMMU.

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x1000-0x107f could not be reserved

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x1080-0x10ff has been reserved

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x1400-0x147f has been reserved

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x1480-0x14ff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x1800-0x187f has been reserved

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x1880-0x18ff has been reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:09.0

  IO window: a000-afff

  MEM window: fb000000-fcffffff

  PREFETCH window: fdf00000-fdffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0b.0

  IO window: 9000-9fff

  MEM window: fde00000-fdefffff

  PREFETCH window: fdd00000-fddfffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0c.0

  IO window: 8000-8fff

  MEM window: fdc00000-fdcfffff

  PREFETCH window: fdb00000-fdbfffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0d.0

  IO window: 7000-7fff

  MEM window: fda00000-fdafffff

  PREFETCH window: fd900000-fd9fffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0e.0

  IO window: 6000-6fff

  MEM window: fd800000-fd8fffff

  PREFETCH window: fd700000-fd7fffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:09.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0c.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0d.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0e.0 to 64

IA32 emulation $Id: sys_ia32.c,v 1.32 2002/03/24 13:02:28 ak Exp $

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1154604854.636:1): initialized

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

Squashfs 2.2 (released 2005/07/03) (C) 2002-2005 Phillip Lougher

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block/inode numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

Initializing Cryptographic API

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[005d:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0c.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[005d:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0d.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[005d:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0e.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[005d:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[pcie03]

initialized device: /dev/synth, node ( MAJOR 10, MINOR 25 )

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 0) is a 16550A

00:06: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

NFORCE-CK804: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:06.0

NFORCE-CK804: chipset revision 242

NFORCE-CK804: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

NFORCE-CK804: 0000:00:06.0 (rev f2) UDMA133 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xe800-0xe807, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xe808-0xe80f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: MATSHITADVD-ROM SR-8178, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hda: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM drive, 256kB Cache, UDMA(66)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

md: md driver 0.90.3 MAX_MD_DEVS=256, MD_SB_DISKS=27

md: bitmap version 4.39

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 16384 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

TCP reno registered

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Freeing unused kernel memory: 212k freed

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] enabled at IRQ 23

GSI 16 sharing vector 0xD9 and IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.1[B] -> Link [APCL] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 217

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.1 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:02.1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: irq 217, io mem 0xfeb00000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.3

ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] enabled at IRQ 22

GSI 17 sharing vector 0xE1 and IRQ 17

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> Link [APCF] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 225

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: irq 225, io mem 0xfe02f000

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

sbp2: $Rev: 1306 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ieee1394: sbp2: Driver forced to serialize I/O (serialize_io=1)

ieee1394: sbp2: Try serialize_io=0 for better performance

libata version 1.20 loaded.

usb 2-8: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

sata_nv 0000:00:07.0: version 0.8

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSI] enabled at IRQ 21

GSI 18 sharing vector 0xE9 and IRQ 18

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:07.0[A] -> Link [APSI] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 233

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:07.0 to 64

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x9F0 ctl 0xBF2 bmdma 0xD400 irq 233

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x970 ctl 0xB72 bmdma 0xD408 irq 233

input: CHESEN USB Keyboard as /class/input/input0

input: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [CHESEN USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:02.0-8

input: CHESEN USB Keyboard as /class/input/input1

input: USB HID v1.10 Device [CHESEN USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:02.0-8

ata1: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:346b 83:7d01 84:4023 85:3449 86:3c01 87:4023 88:407f

ata1: dev 0 ATA-7, max UDMA/133, 156301488 sectors: LBA48

nv_sata: Primary device added

nv_sata: Primary device removed

nv_sata: Secondary device added

nv_sata: Secondary device removed

ata1: dev 0 configured for UDMA/133

scsi0 : sata_nv

ata2: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:346b 83:7d01 84:4023 85:3449 86:3c01 87:4023 88:407f

ata2: dev 0 ATA-7, max UDMA/133, 156301488 sectors: LBA48

nv_sata: Primary device added

nv_sata: Primary device removed

nv_sata: Secondary device added

nv_sata: Secondary device removed

ata2: dev 0 configured for UDMA/133

scsi1 : sata_nv

  Vendor: ATA       Model: ST380811AS        Rev: 3.AA

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

SCSI device sda: 156301488 512-byte hdwr sectors (80026 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write through

SCSI device sda: 156301488 512-byte hdwr sectors (80026 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write through

 sda:<4>nv_sata: Primary device added

nv_sata: Primary device removed

nv_sata: Secondary device added

nv_sata: Secondary device removed

 sda1 sda2 sda3 <<4>nv_sata: Primary device added

nv_sata: Primary device removed

nv_sata: Secondary device added

nv_sata: Secondary device removed

 sda5<4>nv_sata: Primary device added

nv_sata: Primary device removed

nv_sata: Secondary device added

nv_sata: Secondary device removed

 sda6<4>nv_sata: Primary device added

nv_sata: Primary device removed

nv_sata: Secondary device added

nv_sata: Secondary device removed

 sda7 >

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

  Vendor: ATA       Model: ST380811AS        Rev: 3.AA

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

SCSI device sdb: 156301488 512-byte hdwr sectors (80026 MB)

SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write through

SCSI device sdb: 156301488 512-byte hdwr sectors (80026 MB)

SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write through

 sdb:<4>nv_sata: Primary device added

nv_sata: Primary device removed

nv_sata: Secondary device added

nv_sata: Secondary device removed

 sdb1 sdb2 sdb3 <<4>nv_sata: Primary device added

nv_sata: Primary device removed

nv_sata: Secondary device added

nv_sata: Secondary device removed

 sdb5<4>nv_sata: Primary device added

nv_sata: Primary device removed

nv_sata: Secondary device added

nv_sata: Secondary device removed

 sdb6<4>nv_sata: Primary device added

nv_sata: Primary device removed

nv_sata: Secondary device added

nv_sata: Secondary device removed

 sdb7 >

sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sdb

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSJ] enabled at IRQ 20

GSI 19 sharing vector 0x32 and IRQ 19

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:08.0[A] -> Link [APSJ] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 50

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:08.0 to 64

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x9E0 ctl 0xBE2 bmdma 0xC000 irq 50

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x960 ctl 0xB62 bmdma 0xC008 irq 50

ata3: no device found (phy stat 00000000)

scsi2 : sata_nv

ata4: no device found (phy stat 00000000)

scsi3 : sata_nv

device-mapper: 4.4.0-ioctl (2005-01-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

ReiserFS: sda: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on sda

VFS: Can't find ext3 filesystem on dev sda.

VFS: Can't find an ext2 filesystem on dev sda.

SQUASHFS error: Can't find a SQUASHFS superblock on sda

FAT: bogus number of reserved sectors

VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev sda.

Unable to identify CD-ROM format.

UDF-fs: No partition found (1)

XFS: bad magic number

XFS: SB validate failed

ReiserFS: sda1: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on sda1

ext3: No journal on filesystem on sda1

ReiserFS: sda2: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on sda2

VFS: Can't find ext3 filesystem on dev sda2.

VFS: Can't find an ext2 filesystem on dev sda2.

SQUASHFS error: Can't find a SQUASHFS superblock on sda2

FAT: invalid media value (0x46)

VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev sda2.

Unable to identify CD-ROM format.

UDF-fs: No VRS found

XFS: bad magic number

XFS: SB validate failed

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda3: rw=0, want=18, limit=2

ReiserFS: sda3: warning: sh-2006: read_super_block: bread failed (dev sda3, block 8, size 1024)

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda3: rw=0, want=130, limit=2

ReiserFS: sda3: warning: sh-2006: read_super_block: bread failed (dev sda3, block 64, size 1024)

ReiserFS: sda3: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on sda3

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda3: rw=0, want=4, limit=2

EXT3-fs: unable to read superblock

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda3: rw=0, want=4, limit=2

EXT2-fs: unable to read superblock

SQUASHFS error: Can't find a SQUASHFS superblock on sda3

FAT: bogus number of reserved sectors

VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev sda3.

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda3: rw=0, want=66, limit=2

isofs_fill_super: bread failed, dev=sda3, iso_blknum=16, block=32

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda3: rw=0, want=68, limit=2

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda3: rw=0, want=1252, limit=2

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda3: rw=0, want=1028, limit=2

UDF-fs: No partition found (1)

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda3: rw=0, want=8, limit=2

XFS: SB read failed

ReiserFS: sda5: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on sda5

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

ReiserFS: sda6: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on sda6

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

ReiserFS: sda7: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on sda7

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

ReiserFS: sdb: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on sdb

VFS: Can't find ext3 filesystem on dev sdb.

VFS: Can't find an ext2 filesystem on dev sdb.

SQUASHFS error: Can't find a SQUASHFS superblock on sdb

FAT: bogus number of reserved sectors

VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev sdb.

Unable to identify CD-ROM format.

UDF-fs: No partition found (1)

XFS: bad magic number

XFS: SB validate failed

ReiserFS: sdb1: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on sdb1

ext3: No journal on filesystem on sdb1

ReiserFS: sdb2: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on sdb2

VFS: Can't find ext3 filesystem on dev sdb2.

VFS: Can't find an ext2 filesystem on dev sdb2.

SQUASHFS error: Can't find a SQUASHFS superblock on sdb2

FAT: invalid media value (0x46)

VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev sdb2.

Unable to identify CD-ROM format.

UDF-fs: No VRS found

XFS: bad magic number

XFS: SB validate failed

attempt to access beyond end of device

sdb3: rw=0, want=18, limit=2

ReiserFS: sdb3: warning: sh-2006: read_super_block: bread failed (dev sdb3, block 8, size 1024)

attempt to access beyond end of device

sdb3: rw=0, want=130, limit=2

ReiserFS: sdb3: warning: sh-2006: read_super_block: bread failed (dev sdb3, block 64, size 1024)

ReiserFS: sdb3: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on sdb3

attempt to access beyond end of device

sdb3: rw=0, want=4, limit=2

EXT3-fs: unable to read superblock

attempt to access beyond end of device

sdb3: rw=0, want=4, limit=2

EXT2-fs: unable to read superblock

SQUASHFS error: Can't find a SQUASHFS superblock on sdb3

FAT: bogus number of reserved sectors

VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev sdb3.

attempt to access beyond end of device

sdb3: rw=0, want=66, limit=2

isofs_fill_super: bread failed, dev=sdb3, iso_blknum=16, block=32

attempt to access beyond end of device

sdb3: rw=0, want=68, limit=2

attempt to access beyond end of device

sdb3: rw=0, want=1252, limit=2

attempt to access beyond end of device

sdb3: rw=0, want=1028, limit=2

UDF-fs: No partition found (1)

attempt to access beyond end of device

sdb3: rw=0, want=8, limit=2

XFS: SB read failed

ReiserFS: sdb5: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on sdb5

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

ReiserFS: sdb6: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on sdb6

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

ReiserFS: sdb7: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on sdb7

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

ReiserFS: hda: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on hda

VFS: Can't find ext3 filesystem on dev hda.

VFS: Can't find an ext2 filesystem on dev hda.

SQUASHFS error: Can't find a SQUASHFS superblock on hda

FAT: bogus number of reserved sectors

VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev hda.

ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 3

ISO 9660 Extensions: RRIP_1991A

Linux video capture interface: v1.00

tg3.c:v3.47 (Dec 28, 2005)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] enabled at IRQ 19

GSI 20 sharing vector 0x3A and IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:00.0[A] -> Link [APC4] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 58

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:04:00.0 to 64

eth0: Tigon3 [partno(BCM95721) rev 4101 PHY(5750)] (PCI Express) 10/100/1000BaseT Ethernet 00:e0:81:5c:b4:3f

eth0: RXcsums[1] LinkChgREG[0] MIirq[0] ASF[1] Split[0] WireSpeed[1] TSOcap[1] 

eth0: dma_rwctrl[76180000]

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:04:00.0 disabled

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.48.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] enabled at IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> Link [APCH] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 217

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0a.0 to 64

eth0: forcedeth.c: subsystem: 0108e:5348 bound to 0000:00:0a.0

eth0: no link during initialization.

i2c_adapter i2c-0: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x1c00

i2c_adapter i2c-1: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x1c40

tg3.c:v3.47 (Dec 28, 2005)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:00.0[A] -> Link [APC4] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 58

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:04:00.0 to 64

eth1: Tigon3 [partno(BCM95721) rev 4101 PHY(5750)] (PCI Express) 10/100/1000BaseT Ethernet 00:e0:81:5c:b4:3f

eth1: RXcsums[1] LinkChgREG[0] MIirq[0] ASF[1] Split[0] WireSpeed[1] TSOcap[1] 

eth1: dma_rwctrl[76180000]

eth0: link up.

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input2

usbcore: registered new driver yealink

drivers/usb/input/yealink.c: Yealink phone driver:yld-20050816

NET: Registered protocol family 10

lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

md: raid1 personality registered as nr 3

md: md1 stopped.

md: bind<sdb1>

md: bind<sda1>

raid1: raid set md1 active with 2 out of 2 mirrors

md: md2 stopped.

md: bind<sdb2>

md: bind<sda2>

raid1: raid set md2 active with 2 out of 2 mirrors

md: md3 stopped.

md: bind<sdb5>

md: bind<sda5>

raid1: raid set md3 active with 2 out of 2 mirrors

md: md4 stopped.

md: bind<sdb6>

md: bind<sda6>

raid1: raid set md4 active with 2 out of 2 mirrors

md: md5 stopped.

md: bind<sdb7>

md: bind<sda7>

raid1: raid set md5 active with 2 out of 2 mirrors

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on md3, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on md5, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Unable to find swap-space signature

```

And now dmesg output from the booted kernel, with non-working network:

```

Bootdata ok (command line is root=/dev/md3)

Linux version 2.6.16-hardened-r10 (root@livecd) (gcc version 3.4.6 (Gentoo Hardened 3.4.6-r1, ssp-3.4.5-1.0, pie-8.7.9)) #3 SMP Thu Aug 3 04:11:13 PDT 2006

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 0000000000098000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000098000 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001fee0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fee0000 - 000000001fee3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fee3000 - 000000001fef0000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fef0000 - 000000001ff00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

ACPI: RSDP (v000 SUNW                                  ) @ 0x00000000000f7b80

ACPI: RSDT (v001 SUNW   AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x000000001fee3040

ACPI: FADT (v001 SUNW   AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x000000001fee30c0

ACPI: SSDT (v001 PTLTD  POWERNOW 0x00000001  LTP 0x00000001) @ 0x000000001fee9180

ACPI: SRAT (v001 AMD    HAMMER   0x00000001 AMD  0x00000001) @ 0x000000001fee92c0

ACPI: MCFG (v001 SUNW   AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x000000001fee93c0

ACPI: MADT (v001 SUNW   AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x000000001fee90c0

ACPI: DSDT (v001 SUNW   AWRDACPI 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x0000000000000000

SRAT: PXM 0 -> APIC 0 -> Node 0

SRAT: Node 0 PXM 0 0-a0000

SRAT: Node 0 PXM 0 0-20000000

NUMA: Using 63 for the hash shift.

Bootmem setup node 0 0000000000000000-000000001fee0000

On node 0 totalpages: 127633

  DMA zone: 2677 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 124956 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Normal zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:0

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:0

Nvidia board detected. Ignoring ACPI timer override.

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:7 APIC version 16

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 17, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 14 global_irq 14 high edge)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 15 global_irq 15 high edge)

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ14 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ15 used by override.

Setting APIC routing to flat

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 20000000 (gap: 1ff00000:c0100000)

Checking aperture...

CPU 0: aperture @ cbe8000000 size 32 MB

Aperture from northbridge cpu 0 too small (32 MB)

No AGP bridge found

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/md3

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 65536 bytes)

time.c: Using 3.579545 MHz WALL PM GTOD PIT/TSC timer.

time.c: Detected 2010.309 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 509632k/523136k available (2960k kernel code, 13088k reserved, 1151k data, 232k init)

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4026.70 BogoMIPS (lpj=8053408)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 1024K (64 bytes/line)

CPU 0(1) -> Node 0 -> Core 0

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

result 12564447

Detected 12.564 MHz APIC timer.

Brought up 1 CPUs

testing NMI watchdog ... OK.

migration_cost=0

DMI 2.3 present.

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using configuration type 1

PCI: Using MMCONFIG at e0000000

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20060127

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Boot video device is 0000:01:05.0

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:09.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] (IRQs 3 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] (IRQs 3 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] (IRQs 3 *5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK5] (IRQs 3 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBA] (IRQs 3 5 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBB] (IRQs 3 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs *3 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LACI] (IRQs 3 5 *7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMCI] (IRQs 3 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs 3 *5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] (IRQs 3 5 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LIDE] (IRQs 3 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSID] (IRQs 3 5 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LFID] (IRQs 3 5 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LPCA] (IRQs 3 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC1] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC2] (IRQs 17) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] (IRQs 18) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] (IRQs 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC5] (IRQs *16), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCG] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCJ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCK] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCS] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCZ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSI] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSJ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCP] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 10 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI-DMA: Disabling IOMMU.

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x1000-0x107f could not be reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x1080-0x10ff has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x1400-0x147f has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x1480-0x14ff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x1800-0x187f has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x1880-0x18ff has been reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:09.0

  IO window: a000-afff

  MEM window: fb000000-fcffffff

  PREFETCH window: fdf00000-fdffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0b.0

  IO window: 9000-9fff

  MEM window: fde00000-fdefffff

  PREFETCH window: fdd00000-fddfffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0c.0

  IO window: 8000-8fff

  MEM window: fdc00000-fdcfffff

  PREFETCH window: fdb00000-fdbfffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0d.0

  IO window: 7000-7fff

  MEM window: fda00000-fdafffff

  PREFETCH window: fd900000-fd9fffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0e.0

  IO window: 6000-6fff

  MEM window: fd800000-fd8fffff

  PREFETCH window: fd700000-fd7fffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:09.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0c.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0d.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0e.0 to 64

IA32 emulation $Id: sys_ia32.c,v 1.32 2002/03/24 13:02:28 ak Exp $

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1154605370.352:1): initialized

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

Initializing Cryptographic API

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[005d:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0b.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0b.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0c.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[005d:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0c.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0c.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0d.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[005d:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0d.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0d.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0e.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[005d:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0e.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0e.0:pcie03]

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ibm_acpi: ec object not found

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

[drm] Initialized drm 1.0.1 20051102

PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:07: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

isa bounce pool size: 16 pages

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

tg3.c:v3.49 (Feb 2, 2006)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] enabled at IRQ 19

GSI 16 sharing vector 0xB1 and IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:00.0[A] -> Link [APC4] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:04:00.0 to 64

eth0: Tigon3 [partno(BCM95721) rev 4101 PHY(5750)] (PCI Express) 10/100/1000BaseT Ethernet 00:e0:81:5c:b4:3f

eth0: RXcsums[1] LinkChgREG[0] MIirq[0] ASF[1] Split[0] WireSpeed[1] TSOcap[1] 

eth0: dma_rwctrl[76180000] dma_mask[64-bit]

tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6

tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

NFORCE-CK804: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:06.0

NFORCE-CK804: chipset revision 242

NFORCE-CK804: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

NFORCE-CK804: 0000:00:06.0 (rev f2) UDMA133 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xe800-0xe807, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xe808-0xe80f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: MATSHITADVD-ROM SR-8178, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hda: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM drive, 256kB Cache, UDMA(66)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

libata version 1.20 loaded.

sata_nv 0000:00:07.0: version 0.8

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSI] enabled at IRQ 23

GSI 17 sharing vector 0xB9 and IRQ 17

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:07.0[A] -> Link [APSI] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:07.0 to 64

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x9F0 ctl 0xBF2 bmdma 0xD400 irq 17

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x970 ctl 0xB72 bmdma 0xD408 irq 17

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113)

ata1: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:346b 83:7d01 84:4023 85:3449 86:3c01 87:4023 88:407f

ata1: dev 0 ATA-7, max UDMA/133, 156301488 sectors: LBA48

nv_sata: Primary device added

nv_sata: Primary device removed

nv_sata: Secondary device added

nv_sata: Secondary device removed

ata1: dev 0 configured for UDMA/133

scsi0 : sata_nv

ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113)

ata2: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:346b 83:7d01 84:4023 85:3449 86:3c01 87:4023 88:407f

ata2: dev 0 ATA-7, max UDMA/133, 156301488 sectors: LBA48

nv_sata: Primary device added

nv_sata: Primary device removed

nv_sata: Secondary device added

nv_sata: Secondary device removed

ata2: dev 0 configured for UDMA/133

scsi1 : sata_nv

  Vendor: ATA       Model: ST380811AS        Rev: 3.AA

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

  Vendor: ATA       Model: ST380811AS        Rev: 3.AA

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSJ] enabled at IRQ 22

GSI 18 sharing vector 0xC1 and IRQ 18

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:08.0[A] -> Link [APSJ] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:08.0 to 64

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x9E0 ctl 0xBE2 bmdma 0xC000 irq 18

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x960 ctl 0xB62 bmdma 0xC008 irq 18

ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0)

scsi2 : sata_nv

ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0)

scsi3 : sata_nv

SCSI device sda: 156301488 512-byte hdwr sectors (80026 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write through

SCSI device sda: 156301488 512-byte hdwr sectors (80026 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write through

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 < sda5 sda6 sda7 >

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

SCSI device sdb: 156301488 512-byte hdwr sectors (80026 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write through

SCSI device sdb: 156301488 512-byte hdwr sectors (80026 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write through

 sdb: sdb1 sdb2 sdb3 < sdb5 sdb6 sdb7 >

sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sdb

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

usbmon: debugfs is not available

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] enabled at IRQ 21

GSI 19 sharing vector 0xC9 and IRQ 19

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.1[B] -> Link [APCL] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.1 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:02.1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: irq 19, io mem 0xfeb00000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] enabled at IRQ 20

GSI 20 sharing vector 0xD1 and IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> Link [APCF] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: irq 20, io mem 0xfe02f000

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.3

sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb 2-8: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-8: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

input: CHESEN USB Keyboard as /class/input/input0

input: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [CHESEN USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:02.0-8

input: CHESEN USB Keyboard as /class/input/input1

input: USB HID v1.10 Device [CHESEN USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:02.0-8

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

md: md driver 0.90.3 MAX_MD_DEVS=256, MD_SB_DISKS=27

md: bitmap version 4.39

device-mapper: 4.5.0-ioctl (2005-10-04) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 16384 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

TCP reno registered

ip_conntrack version 2.4 (2043 buckets, 16344 max) - 312 bytes per conntrack

ip_conntrack_pptp version 3.1 loaded

ip_nat_pptp version 3.0 loaded

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

ClusterIP Version 0.8 loaded successfully

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

powernow-k8: Found 1 AMD Athlon 64 / Opteron processors (version 1.60.0)

powernow-k8:    0 : fid 0xc (2000 MHz), vid 0x6 (1400 mV)

powernow-k8:    1 : fid 0xa (1800 MHz), vid 0x8 (1350 mV)

powernow-k8:    2 : fid 0x2 (1000 MHz), vid 0x12 (1100 mV)

cpu_init done, current fid 0xc, vid 0x6

md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

md: autorun ...

md: considering sdb7 ...

md:  adding sdb7 ...

md: sdb6 has different UUID to sdb7

md: sdb5 has different UUID to sdb7

md: sdb2 has different UUID to sdb7

md: sdb1 has different UUID to sdb7

md:  adding sda7 ...

md: sda6 has different UUID to sdb7

md: sda5 has different UUID to sdb7

md: sda2 has different UUID to sdb7

md: sda1 has different UUID to sdb7

md: created md5

md: bind<sda7>

md: bind<sdb7>

md: running: <sdb7><sda7>

raid1: raid set md5 active with 2 out of 2 mirrors

md: considering sdb6 ...

md:  adding sdb6 ...

md: sdb5 has different UUID to sdb6

md: sdb2 has different UUID to sdb6

md: sdb1 has different UUID to sdb6

md:  adding sda6 ...

md: sda5 has different UUID to sdb6

md: sda2 has different UUID to sdb6

md: sda1 has different UUID to sdb6

md: created md4

md: bind<sda6>

md: bind<sdb6>

md: running: <sdb6><sda6>

raid1: raid set md4 active with 2 out of 2 mirrors

md: considering sdb5 ...

md:  adding sdb5 ...

md: sdb2 has different UUID to sdb5

md: sdb1 has different UUID to sdb5

md:  adding sda5 ...

md: sda2 has different UUID to sdb5

md: sda1 has different UUID to sdb5

md: created md3

md: bind<sda5>

md: bind<sdb5>

md: running: <sdb5><sda5>

raid1: raid set md3 active with 2 out of 2 mirrors

md: considering sdb2 ...

md:  adding sdb2 ...

md: sdb1 has different UUID to sdb2

md:  adding sda2 ...

md: sda1 has different UUID to sdb2

md: created md2

md: bind<sda2>

md: bind<sdb2>

md: running: <sdb2><sda2>

raid1: raid set md2 active with 2 out of 2 mirrors

md: considering sdb1 ...

md:  adding sdb1 ...

md:  adding sda1 ...

md: created md1

md: bind<sda1>

md: bind<sdb1>

md: running: <sdb1><sda1>

raid1: raid set md1 active with 2 out of 2 mirrors

md: ... autorun DONE.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 232k freed

grsec: mount of proc to /proc by /bin/mount[mount:1974] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /sbin/rc[rc:23334] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

grsec: mount of sysfs to /sys by /bin/mount[mount:30900] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /sbin/rc[rc:19122] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

grsec: mount of udev to /dev by /bin/mount[mount:6926] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /sbin/rc[rc:20242] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

grsec: mount of devpts to /dev/pts by /bin/mount[mount:18982] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /sbin/rc[rc:10444] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

EXT3 FS on md3, internal journal

grsec: mount of /dev/md3 to / by /bin/mount[mount:5565] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /sbin/rc[rc:115] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on md5, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

grsec: mount of /dev/md5 to /var by /bin/mount[mount:1126] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /sbin/rc[rc:4392] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

grsec: mount of tmpfs to /tmp by /bin/mount[mount:1126] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /sbin/rc[rc:4392] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

grsec: mount of shm to /dev/shm by /bin/mount[mount:1126] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /sbin/rc[rc:4392] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

grsec: mount of usbfs to /proc/bus/usb by /bin/mount[mount:5774] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /sbin/rc[rc:4392] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

Adding 1003960k swap on /dev/mapper/crypt-swap.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1003960k

grsec: time set by /sbin/hwclock[hwclock:16165] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /sbin/rc[rc:10514] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

```

----------

## DNAspark99

And now the kernel config - taken from the 'working fine' MachineA, moved to /usr/src/linux/.config (yes 'linux' symlink is correct) on MachineB, "make oldconfig && make && make install", grub points to proper vmlinuz, and....nothing. network no worky!!? wtf! 

```

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.16-hardened-r10

# Tue Jul 18 10:45:18 2006

#

CONFIG_X86_64=y

CONFIG_64BIT=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_AUDIT=y

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y

# CONFIG_IKCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_CPUSETS is not set

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_VM86=y

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_FUNCTIONS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LABELS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LOOPS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_JUMPS=0

CONFIG_SLAB=y

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

# CONFIG_SLOB is not set

#

# Loadable module support

#

# CONFIG_MODULES is not set

#

# Block layer

#

CONFIG_LBD=y

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="anticipatory"

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_VSMP is not set

CONFIG_MK8=y

# CONFIG_MPSC is not set

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU is not set

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MSR is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUID is not set

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL=y

CONFIG_NUMA=y

CONFIG_K8_NUMA=y

CONFIG_X86_64_ACPI_NUMA=y

# CONFIG_NUMA_EMU is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_DISCONTIGMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DISCONTIGMEM_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

# CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL=y

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

CONFIG_NEED_MULTIPLE_NODES=y

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC is not set

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_MIGRATION=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_EARLY_PFN_TO_NID=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=8

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU is not set

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

# CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC is not set

CONFIG_GART_IOMMU=y

CONFIG_SWIOTLB=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_INTEL=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_AMD=y

# CONFIG_KEXEC is not set

# CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x100000

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_250=y

# CONFIG_HZ_1000 is not set

CONFIG_HZ=250

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

#

# Power management options

#

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_PM_LEGACY=y

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_HOTKEY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_NUMA=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_IBM=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ is not set

#

# shared options

#

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI etc.)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

# CONFIG_UNORDERED_IO is not set

# CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_MSI is not set

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC=y

#

# PCCARD (PCMCIA/CardBus) support

#

# CONFIG_PCCARD is not set

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats / Emulations

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y

CONFIG_IA32_AOUT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_COMPAT=y

#

# Networking

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

# CONFIG_NETDEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_BIC=y

#

# IP: Virtual Server Configuration

#

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

#

# Core Netfilter Configuration

#

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CLASSIFY=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CONNMARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_MARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFQUEUE=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NOTRACK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_COMMENT=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNBYTES=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNMARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DCCP=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HELPER=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LENGTH=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LIMIT=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MAC=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_PKTTYPE=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_REALM=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_SCTP=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATE=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STRING=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TCPMSS=y

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_CT_ACCT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK_EVENTS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_CT_PROTO_SCTP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_FTP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IRC=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NETBIOS_NS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TFTP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_AMANDA=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_PPTP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPRANGE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_DSCP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH_ESP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ADDRTYPE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HASHLIMIT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_STEALTH=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_SAME=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_SNMP_BASIC=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_IRC=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_FTP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_TFTP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_AMANDA=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_PPTP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_DSCP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TTL=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CLUSTERIP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE=y

#

# DCCP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

#

# TIPC Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE=y

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE80211 is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

#

# Connector - unified userspace <-> kernelspace linker

#

# CONFIG_CONNECTOR is not set

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

CONFIG_PARPORT=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=y

# CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_GSC is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_1284 is not set

#

# Plug and Play support

#

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG is not set

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640_ENHANCED is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI Transport Attributes

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_AHCI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SVW is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_MV is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_NV=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_PDC_ADMA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SX4 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL24 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PPA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IMM is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD=y

# CONFIG_MD_LINEAR is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID0 is not set

CONFIG_MD_RAID1=y

# CONFIG_MD_RAID10 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID5 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID6 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_MD_FAULTY is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=y

CONFIG_DM_CRYPT=y

# CONFIG_DM_SNAPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_DM_MIRROR is not set

# CONFIG_DM_ZERO is not set

# CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM_BBR is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_FC is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_SAS is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394=y

#

# Subsystem Options

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_OUI_DB is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_EXTRA_CONFIG_ROMS is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_EXPORT_FULL_API is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Texas Instruments PCILynx requires I2C

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=y

#

# Protocol Drivers

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394 is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=y

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

#

# Network device support

#

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_DUMMY=y

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

CONFIG_TUN=y

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

#

# PHY device support

#

# CONFIG_PHYLIB is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_CASSINI is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

#

# Tulip family network device support

#

# CONFIG_NET_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_B44 is not set

# CONFIG_FORCEDETH is not set

# CONFIG_DGRS is not set

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

# CONFIG_E100 is not set

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_8139CP is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POCKET is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

# CONFIG_SKGE is not set

# CONFIG_SKY2 is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

CONFIG_TIGON3=y

# CONFIG_BNX2 is not set

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T1 is not set

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

CONFIG_S2IO=y

# CONFIG_S2IO_NAPI is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

# CONFIG_NET_RADIO is not set

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_PRINTER=y

# CONFIG_LP_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_PPDEV is not set

# CONFIG_TIPAR is not set

#

# IPMI

#

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM is not set

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

CONFIG_RTC=y

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_DRM=y

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I830 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I915 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_HPET is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

#

# TPM devices

#

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

# CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

#

# I2C support

#

# CONFIG_I2C is not set

#

# SPI support

#

# CONFIG_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_SPI_MASTER is not set

#

# Dallas's 1-wire bus

#

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

#

# Hardware Monitoring support

#

CONFIG_HWMON=y

# CONFIG_HWMON_VID is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71805F is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_HDAPS is not set

# CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

#

# Multimedia Capabilities Port drivers

#

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

# CONFIG_DVB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

# CONFIG_FB is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

#

# Sound

#

# CONFIG_SOUND is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD=y

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PRINTER is not set

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

#

#

# may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL is not set

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT_POWERBOOK is not set

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACECAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ITMTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EGALAX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_YEALINK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE2 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KEYSPAN_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLETOUCH is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

#

# USB Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

#

# Video4Linux support is needed for USB Multimedia device support

#

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETKIT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB DSL modem support

#

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# MMC/SD Card support

#

# CONFIG_MMC is not set

#

# InfiniBand support

#

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

#

# EDAC - error detection and reporting (RAS) (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_EDAC is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

# CONFIG_DELL_RBU is not set

# CONFIG_DCDBAS is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_OCFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

# CONFIG_FUSE_FS is not set

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

# CONFIG_ZISOFS is not set

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

# CONFIG_NTFS_FS is not set

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

# CONFIG_RELAYFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS is not set

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V3_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_V4 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD_V4 is not set

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5 is not set

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_SPKM3 is not set

# CONFIG_SMB_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_9P_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ASCII is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_UTF8 is not set

#

# Instrumentation Support

#

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

# CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME is not set

# CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=15

#

# Security options

#

#

# PaX

#

CONFIG_PAX=y

#

# PaX Control

#

# CONFIG_PAX_SOFTMODE is not set

CONFIG_PAX_EI_PAX=y

CONFIG_PAX_PT_PAX_FLAGS=y

# CONFIG_PAX_NO_ACL_FLAGS is not set

CONFIG_PAX_HAVE_ACL_FLAGS=y

# CONFIG_PAX_HOOK_ACL_FLAGS is not set

#

# Non-executable pages

#

CONFIG_PAX_NOEXEC=y

CONFIG_PAX_PAGEEXEC=y

CONFIG_PAX_MPROTECT=y

# CONFIG_PAX_NOELFRELOCS is not set

#

# Address Space Layout Randomization

#

CONFIG_PAX_ASLR=y

CONFIG_PAX_RANDUSTACK=y

CONFIG_PAX_RANDMMAP=y

#

# Grsecurity

#

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC=y

# CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_LOW is not set

# CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_MEDIUM is not set

# CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_HIGH is not set

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_CUSTOM=y

#

# Address Space Protection

#

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_KMEM=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_IO=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_PROC_MEMMAP=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_BRUTE=y

# CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_HIDESYM is not set

#

# Role Based Access Control Options

#

# CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_ACL_HIDEKERN is not set

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_ACL_MAXTRIES=3

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_ACL_TIMEOUT=30

#

# Filesystem Protections

#

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_PROC=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_PROC_USER=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_PROC_ADD=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_LINK=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_FIFO=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_CHROOT=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_CHROOT_MOUNT=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_CHROOT_DOUBLE=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_CHROOT_PIVOT=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_CHROOT_CHDIR=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_CHROOT_CHMOD=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_CHROOT_FCHDIR=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_CHROOT_MKNOD=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_CHROOT_SHMAT=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_CHROOT_UNIX=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_CHROOT_FINDTASK=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_CHROOT_NICE=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_CHROOT_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_CHROOT_CAPS=y

#

# Kernel Auditing

#

# CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_AUDIT_GROUP is not set

# CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_EXECLOG is not set

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_RESLOG=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_CHROOT_EXECLOG=y

# CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_AUDIT_CHDIR is not set

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_AUDIT_MOUNT=y

# CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_AUDIT_IPC is not set

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_SIGNAL=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_FORKFAIL=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_TIME=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_PROC_IPADDR=y

# CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_AUDIT_TEXTREL is not set

#

# Executable Protections

#

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_EXECVE=y

# CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_SHM is not set

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_DMESG=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_RANDPID=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_TPE=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_TPE_ALL=y

# CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_TPE_INVERT is not set

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_TPE_GID=100

#

# Network Protections

#

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_RANDNET=y

# CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_SOCKET is not set

#

# Sysctl support

#

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_SYSCTL_ON=y

#

# Logging Options

#

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_FLOODTIME=10

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_FLOODBURST=4

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TGR192=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_X86_64=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST is not set

#

# Hardware crypto devices

#

#

# Library routines

#

# CONFIG_CRC_CCITT is not set

# CONFIG_CRC16 is not set

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH=y

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH_KMP=y

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH_BM=y

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH_FSM=y

```

----------

## DNAspark99

Just took the 2 hard drives out of MachineA and put them in MachineB. 

boots up, SAME THING. sits there waiting for eth0 to get an IP before failing without any helpful info.

Put the hard drives from MachineB into MachineA. Boot up no problem! 

SOOOOOOOO. this has GOT to be hardware issue! something, somewhere, is different. Now just gotta find out what.

I'll keep ya posted.

----------

## DNAspark99

ok. yer not gonna believe this.

these X2100's each have two onboard nics. Up until now I've only been using one of them, eth0, to install with the livecd and set the system up. I've never had a problem like this before.

On a stretch, I took the eth0 cable from MachineA, plugged it into eth1 on MachineB, so both MachineB nics are plugged in now, eth0 + eth1.

And guess what. Booting up the sytem, dhcp successfully assigns an IP address to eth0. yay it works! well, sorta - for ONE of the interfaces!

Turns out, the 2006.0 amd64 livecd REVERSES THE ETH0/1 ASSIGNMENTS FOR THE NIC PORTS!!! ............who what where how and WHY?!?!? 

Thats right. My problem so far has been that eth0, while working with the livecd, is actually eth1 under the system kernel, and thus ... NOT working, at all...on EITHER machine!!!  (I'm so glad this is now a somewhat LOGICAL problem).  so to sum up so far, eth1 and eth0 are REVERSED in livecd vs installed kernel.

and eth1 does not work on either box under the installed system, but both eth0+eth1 DO work with the livecd.

now to find out WHY.

----------

## DNAspark99

SOLVED!!!! - eth1 literally didn't exist because I did not have the 'forcedeth' module enabled. (built in actually, I don't run modules support on servers)

Quick grep of livecd dmesg for 'eth1' revealed a hint there, so enabling it did the trick. NOW eth0 AND eth1 BOTH WORK, the earth has resumed its orbit around the sun, the pandas are screwing to save their species, and everything as is it should be.

```

    Device Drivers  --->

     Networking support  --->

      Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)  --->

       [*] EISA, VLB, PCI and on board controllers

         <*>   Reverse Engineered nForce Ethernet support (EXPERIMENTAL)

```

Although there is that nagging question of why the livecd reverses the eth0/1 assignments, which is what caused SO much confusion in the first place. 

Any thoughts on that one?

----------

## joaander

While it doesn't directly apply to current kernel versions, this may lead you to some insight: I had the same behavior of eth0/eth1 flipping from the livecd to the install when I installed Gentoo, back when kernel 2.6.8 was the latest release. I tracked it down differing kernel versions. Some subtle change in the kernel code from one version to the next must have changed the order in which the devices were detected. 

Now, I have not experienced this flip again (running 2.6.16 now and ran every one in-between). But I am running different hardware, so it is not out of the realm of possibility.

----------

## DNAspark99

Thanks, good to know I'm not crazy!  :Razz: 

----------

